# Gesshin Toishi back in stock!!!



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

The gesshin 400 and 2000 stone are now back in stock. Get 'em while you can 

Gesshin Toishi


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2011)

Got mine :biggrin: , now I can get back to doing what I'm suppose to be doing, which is nuttin'. :razz:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

haha... that was crazy fast


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... that was crazy fast



I wanted to finish my collection of synthetics and move on to something else.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 20, 2011)

well, it will be on its way to you later today... hope you like it


----------

